# Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

					Es ist kein Scherz: Apple hat in den USA tatsächlich einen Patentantrag gestellt, in dem eine Papiertüte beschrieben wird. Natürlich handelt es sich um eine sehr spezielle Papiertüte, doch dass ein Unternehmen wie Apple so einen Antrag stellt und dabei unter anderem auf die Schwerkraft der Erde verweist, sorgt für einigen Spott im Internet.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*


----------



## alexk94 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

OK? Was kommt als nächstes von Apple? iBed? iEat? Man merkt jetzt ein deutlich, das Steve Jobs fehlt.


----------



## LudwigX (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Als nächstes kommt ein Importverbot für Papiertüten anderer Hersteller, weil sie gegen das Designpatent für "eckige Tüten mit rundem Griff" verstoßen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



alexk94 schrieb:


> iBed? iEat? Man merkt jetzt ein deutlich, das Steve Jobs fehlt.


Wieso?
Der hat doch die Rumeierei eingeführt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Wenn man sich die Patentschrift durchliest, bemerkt man, wie innovativ die Apple-Lösung ist.
Das ist nstürlich patentwürdig.


----------



## hodenbussard (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Hmmm...wenn man Papiertüten patentieren lassen kann,lass ich mir demnächst die Kabelführung in meinen Rechner patentieren 
Und wehe einer verlegt die genauso 
Das ganze nenn ich dann iKabel oder iPSU *kopfschüttel,Jobs dreht sich im Grab um*


----------



## azzih (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Gebt euch mal das Sahra Wagenknecht Buch, da ist ein eigenes Kapitel über Patente drin und dass diese heute zu mehr als 95% nur dazu dienen Mitbewerber zu behindern und nicht Innovationen zu schützen. Passt da perfekt rein das Apple Beispiel. Statt wirkliche Neuerungen von Erfindern zu schützen, werden einfach totale Selbstverständlichkeiten patentiert um daraus irgendwie Kapital zu schlagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Hmmm...wenn man Papiertüten patentieren lassen kann,lass ich mir demnächst die Kabelführung in meinen Rechner patentieren


Wenn Du innovative Befestigungslösungen gefunden hat, mach das. Das Gehäuse bleibt darum trotzdem ein stinknormales Gehäuse, genau wie in diesem Fall die äußere Form der Papiertüte bekannt ist. 

 Lies Dir im Originalpatent alle 57 Einzellösungen durch und erkenne, dass es keine einfache Papiertüte ist, sondern ein ziemlich genial hergestelltes Objekt mit ressourcenschonender Verstärkung. Da gibt es keine ausgeriffenen Tragegriffe mehr, keinen eingerissenen Boden etc. Die Tüte wird teuer werden, aber mehrfach verwendbar. Mit meinen EDEKA-Tüten bin ich jedesmal froh, wenn sie zumindest einen Weg ohne Vollverlust des Inhaltes überstehen.


----------



## Staazvaind (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

wie sie übersehen haben , das der inhalt der tüte auch die erde anzieht und somit die vorkehrungen an der bodenseite nicht
in umgekehrte richtung ebenfalls verwenden... was für stümper


----------



## alexk94 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

@wuselsurfer:
Das stimmt, aber Jobs war der Mann mit den Ideen bei Apple und ohne ihn,  scheint Apple ideenlos zu sein. Sieht man ja an den ein oder anderen Patent in letzter Zeit sowie oder an den iPhones, die nicht großartig von den anderen Herstellern unterscheiden.


----------



## hodenbussard (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

@interssierterUser

Primarkt,auch verstärkte Böden *wegen der Schwerkraft  * O2 dasselbe Spiel und zig andere Firmen haben sowas auch im Portofilio. Jetzt sollen die alle Patentgebühren bezahlen ? Und was ist daran innovativ,ne Papiertüte herzustellen wo man den Boden verstärkt oder die Griffe besser verklebt.
Das einig innovative ist das nen Apple Logo drauf ist,und nein,bin kein Apple Hater. Mein Mac Pro G4 tuts bis heute noch . Ich arbeite im Kühlturmbau als Technischer Zeichner und Konstrukteur *keine kleinen^^* Wenn wir jeden Einfall den wir haben um ein Problem zu umgehen,patentieren lassen würde,könnte unser Chef auf den Patentamt einziehen.


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Ich hab im Studium mal gelernt dass es für ein Patent auch eine Innovation braucht. Die muss nicht zwangsläufig die Welt aus den Angeln heben, aber ein bisschen Neuigkeit sollte schon enthalten sein. Einfach nur traurig, sowohl von Apple als auch vom Patentwesen in den USA. Wenn es nur hierum ginge wäre es ja ein schönes Kuriosum, aber leider folgen viele Patente in den USA, ganz besonders von Apple, diesem Schema.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Lest es Euch doch einfach in Ruhe durch und schaut Euch z.B. Bild 11 und 12 an. 
Da sollte selbst der letzte Geisteswissenschaftler erkennen, dass es anders ist, oder:
http://patentyogi.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/US20160264304.pdf


----------



## acc (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

muss man nicht, um zu wissen, das dieses patent völliger schwachsinn ist. mit verstärkungen an jegweder stelle wurde schon längst herumexperimentiert, bevor apple auf diesen patentschrott gekommen ist.


----------



## matty2580 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Mag ja sein, dass diese Papiertüte einige "Innovationen" hat.
Trotzdem erreichen hier Trivialpatente eine neue Dimension.
Das Patentsystem in den USA sollte dringend überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Ripcord (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Auf den Preis der Papiertüte bin ich mal gespannt. Unter 129$/129€ sollte da nichts gehen. Wo kann ich denn vorbestellen, oder am besten schon eine Woche vor dem Release vor einem Apple-Store ein Zelt aufschlagen? 

Diese Tüte wird mein Leben verändern! 

AMAZING


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Würde mich wundern wenn Apple damit durchkommt. Papiertüten gibt es ja schon seit Jahrzehnten, auch das mit dem verstärkten Boden ist jetzt nicht wirklich was neues.


----------



## Oromis16 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind sie bereits durchgekommen. In den USA wird einfach mal patentiert, und erst sobald jemand klagt wird das Patent auf Gültigkeit überprüft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Hat denn irgendwer von Euch schon mal ein Patent geschrieben und gesehen, welchen absurden Mist man heute überall genehmigt bekommt?
Es geht immer nur um Wettbewerbsbehinderung.

Patente wie einen Transistor gibt es alle 10 Jahre, es geht immer um minimale gestalterische Kleinigkeiten, dagegen ist die Anbindung via
flexibelem Schlauch für den Griff und Einkerbungen, damit man die Tüten viel besser in großen Stückzahlen verpacken kann ziemlich gut.
Auch der Materialmix im Boden und in Ecken wird zu sehr stabilen Tüten führen, in denen problemlos schwere Laptps transportiert werden
können.


----------



## tochan01 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

würde mich wundern wenn der "antrag" angenommen wird. ist in meinen Augen alles schon mal in einzelner form oder als kombinatiom dagewesen und somit "stand der technik". ich sehe nix schützenswertes in dieser "idee"... ich selbst hab auch 2 patente bzw. ich steh als erfinder drin und die Firma hat sie mir abgekauft  (weitere sind in der prüfung)  um damit produkte zu generieren aber ich glaube nicht das apple die "iBag" als neues gaget verkaufen wird 

die papiertüre so wie wir sie kennen wurde mit dem patent nicht neu erfunden ^^


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Hat die Tüte iOS oder OS X?
Sicherlich ohne Klinke...da warte ich wieder auf das rumgeheule.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Eckism schrieb:


> Hat die Tüte iOS oder OS X?



Bluetooth.


----------



## snuffkin (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Wenn kein Produkt dieser Firma darin transportiert wird, geht die Tüte kaputt....ist ja nicht kompatibel...


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Haben die Papiertüten dann runde Ecken? 

Das Patentsystem ist krank. 

MfG


----------



## PCTom (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Vor Nutzung dieser high Tech Papiertüte muß man sich natürlich erst eine Apple ID besorgen, im Apple Store anmelden und die Paperapp auf sein nagelneues IPhone7 256GB geladen haben. Nur mit dieser App kann man die ordnungsgemäße Nutzung der Apple Papiertüte sicherstellen. Sollte man in Versuchung kommen ein Android Gerät in diese Apple Papiertüte zu packen wird sich Tüte samt Inhalt in Flammen auflösen. Sollte man Versuchung kommen ein Windows Phone in diese Tüte zu packen, wird ein starkes Gelächter aus der Tüte erschallen (Lumia 930 Nutzer  ). Diese Tüte wird Ihre Kaufgewohnheiten und Bewegungsdaten, natürlich zu Ihrer Sicherheit an Apple übertragen via LTE. Ein jährliches Upgrade der Apple Tüte für 2000 Euro ist natürlich Pflicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Keen Fallopstfan


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



PCTom schrieb:


> Vor Nutzung dieser high Tech Papiertüte muß man sich natürlich erst eine Apple ID besorgen, im Apple Store anmelden und die Paperapp auf sein nagelneues IPhone7 256GB geladen haben. Nur mit dieser App kann man die ordnungsgemäße Nutzung der Apple Papiertüte sicherstellen. Sollte man in Versuchung kommen ein *Android Gerät in diese Apple Papiertüte zu packen wird sich Tüte samt Inhalt in Flammen auflösen*. Sollte man Versuchung kommen ein Windows Phone in diese Tüte zu packen, wird ein starkes Gelächter aus der Tüte erschallen (Lumia 930 Nutzer  ). Diese Tüte wird Ihre Kaufgewohnheiten und Bewegungsdaten, natürlich zu Ihrer Sicherheit an Apple übertragen via LTE. Ein jährliches Upgrade der Apple Tüte für 2000 Euro ist natürlich Pflicht.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Keen Fallopstfan



Mit Samsung Note 7 ist das wörtlich zu nehmen.


----------



## scorplord (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Vor allem die Argumentation mehrmals Verwenden um die Umwelt zu schonen... dafür wird das Papier dann gebleicht wundervoll... Das ist ja dann schon ein Rückschritt, wenn ich bedenke seit Jahren nur noch ungebleichte Tüten gehabt zu haben


----------



## PCTom (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Eckism schrieb:


> Mit Samsung Note 7 ist das wörtlich zu nehmen.



Berechtigter Seitenhieb


----------



## Ripcord (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Eckism schrieb:


> Hat die Tüte iOS oder OS X?
> Sicherlich ohne Klinke...da warte ich wieder auf das rumgeheule.



Einen Klinkenanschluss sicher nicht, aber mit etwas Glück kommt Siri aus der Tüte gekrochen, wenn man laut genug schreit


----------



## HudsonTheReal (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Die Welt ist gerettet. Apple hat uns alle gerettet. Oh geheiligt sei unser Apple!

Ab jetzt wird es nie wieder eingerissene Papiertüten geben. Viele Traumata lassen sich so verhindern. Mütter und Kinder, ja vor allem die Kinder, die im Kindesalter miterleben mussten, wie der schwere Einkauf der Mama, der mit großer Anstrengung und Nervaufwand im absoluten nervigem Kaufland gemacht wurde mit den tausend Durchsagen "liebe Kunden, jetzt im Angebot blablabla nerv grrr", sind jetzt passé. Nie wieder werden Kinder miterleben müssen wie Papiertüten reißen und der Schreck einem traumatisch in die Knochen fährt. Vor allem befand sich im Einkauf die Kinderschokolade *ARGH*. Schlecht für das Kind. Schlecht für die Erde. Traumatisierte Kinder. Bedeuten nur noch mehr Krieg. Ab jetzt wird es Frieden auf diesem Planeten geben. Amen.

PS: Brauche mehr Alkohol.


----------



## Alreech (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat denn irgendwer von Euch schon mal ein Patent geschrieben und gesehen, welchen absurden Mist man heute überall genehmigt bekommt?
> Es geht immer nur um Wettbewerbsbehinderung.
> 
> Patente wie einen Transistor gibt es alle 10 Jahre, es geht immer um minimale gestalterische Kleinigkeiten, dagegen ist die Anbindung via
> ...


Ich hab schon an Patentanträgen mit geschrieben.
Und ich kann an dem Tütenpatent von Apple nichts ungewöhnliches entdecken.

Die Einleitung die beschreibt was eine Tüte ist und wie die Schwerkraft auf ihren Inhalt wirkt ist die übliche Patentsprache die versucht den Sachverhalt so zu erklären das ihn auch ein Idiot versteht.
Das sich soviele Idioten darüber lustig machen zeigt aber das dies nicht funktioniert 

Wichtig wird dieses ausführliche erklären wenn man bedenkt das Patente auch übersetzt und beurteilt werden müssen - und meistens von Menschen die von den technischen Hintergründen keine Ahnung haben (dafür aber Juristen sind).
Allgemein werden übrigens alle neuen Patente die interessant sein können von den jeweiligen Mitbewerbern nach dem Einreichen des Patents geprüft - wenn es nicht innovativ ist oder eigene Ansprüche verletzt legen die dann auch Widerspruch beim zuständigen Patentamt ein.
Wenn das Patent schon erteilt wurde kann man gegen diese Erteilung auch klagen.

Im übrigen ist es so das man in den Forschungsabteilungen die Patente der Konkurrenz nachbaut und testet - und wenn nötig sich mit seinem eigenen Patent auf das fremde Patent bezieht.
Wenn irgend ein Hersteller von Papiertüten Apples Tasche durch eine weiter Erfindung verbessert können die ebenfalls ein Patent darauf einreichen - und wenn Apple dagegen nicht vorgeht, kann Apple diese Verbesserung nicht gegen den Willen des anderen Patentinhabers verwenden.
In der Praxis führt das dazu das man sich in solchen Situationen gegenseitig Lizenzen gibt.


----------



## Ripcord (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Die Welt ist gerettet. Apple hat uns alle gerettet. Oh geheiligt sei unser Apple!



Nicht nur die Welt.

Apple soll angeblich von der NASA den Auftrag bekommen haben eine Tasche zum transport von Bodenproben der ersten bemannten Marsmission zu entwickeln. Der TV-Spot des iDevice 2030 wird dann direkt auf dem Mars gedreht mit dem Slogan "Heal the world from outta space" - Apple


----------



## snuffkin (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Alreech schrieb:


> Ich hba schon an Patentanträgen mit geschrieben.
> Und ich kann an dem Tütenpatent von Apple nichts ungewöhnliches entdecken.
> 
> Die Einleitung die beschreibt was eine Tüte ist und wie die Schwerkraft auf ihren Inhalt wirkt ist die übliche Patentsprache die versucht den Sachverhalt so zu erklären das ihn auch ein Idiot versteht.
> ...



Dann sind hier alle Idioten, die diesen "Patentantrag" etwas eigenartig finden und sich lustig darüber machen  ????
Arrogante Menschen gibt es  und wird es immerwieder geben, die von sich denken " Sie sind der Nabel der Welt "


----------



## wtfNow (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Und die iBag Plus gibts dann für 30$ aufpreis?
Eine gute Sache hat das ganze, mit dem großen Logo auf der Tasche sehe ich schon von weitem mit wem ich nichts zu tun haben möchte.


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Dass Patentschriften nunmal so formuliert werden ist nicht das was mir aufstößt. Es ist das Fehlen einer Innovation. Ich meine...es ist eine Papiertüte. Exemplare davon mit verstärkten Griffen und Boden hatte ich schon in der Hand. Zu einem Patent gehört einfach mehr Entwicklungsarbeit als man auf eine Papierserviette kritzeln kann während man bei Starbucks auf seinen cholesterinfreien Soja-Latte wartet.


----------



## snuffkin (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Da sieht Man(n) / Frau nun wie weit die "Selbstbesoffenheit" dieser Firma fortgeschritten ist. Das nächste wird das Rad sein, dass wieder neu erfunden wird....ein iRad....


----------



## JPio (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



snuffkin schrieb:


> Da sieht Man(n) / Frau nun wie weit die "Selbstbesoffenheit" dieser Firma fortgeschritten ist. Das nächste wird das Rad sein, dass wieder neu erfunden wird....ein iRad....[emoji38]


Dann aber stilecht:  ANGEBISSEN   [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 


unterwegs vom X5


----------



## Killermarkus81 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Wird nicht mehr lange dauern dann kann man beim Kauf einer TitanX Volta für 49.99€ auch gleich eine passende Nvidia Tüte mitbestellen


----------



## der-sack88 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

"Tüten werden oft für die Aufnahme von Gegenständen verwendet. Einzelhandels-Tüten können beispielsweise dafür verwendet werden, Gegenstände, die in einem Laden gekauft wurden, zu beinhalten."

Aber nicht nur! Papiertüten sind so unglaublich vielseitig! Als Kotztüte, die man platzsparender als den üblichen Eimer neben dem Bett verstauen kann, wenn man mal wieder nachts aufwacht und der Weg zum Klo zu weit ist, als Brennstoff, sie ermöglicht in Einzelfällen die Durchführung des Geschlechtsaktes (man denke nur an Ugly Bob, wie wäre der nur ohne Tüte an Celine Dion rangekommen?)...

Im Ernst, das ist doch Schwachsinn. Nicht nur das Patent an sich, sondern auch der Hype um die Papiertüte. Zur Herstellung braucht man nicht nur doppelt so viel Energie wie für eine Plastiktüte, sie halten im Normalfall auch nicht so lange, da sie z.B. weniger reißfest und wasserempfindlich sind. Plastik oder Papier ist Pest oder Cholera.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal eins von beiden genutzt habe. Was Tüten betrifft geht doch nichts über Stoff... da verbraucht die Herstellung zwar noch mehr Energie, dafür halten die Teile auch Jahre.


----------



## rum (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Mächtig super!
Ich bleib aber trotzdem bei meinem Stoffbeutel vom Tegut (der hält nach meiner Erfahrung fast ewig)!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Wenn es endlich Papiertüten aus Aluminium gäbe, könnte man sie auch als immer wichtiger werdenden Notaluhut benutzen, um in der Stadt beim harmlosen Bummeln vor Werbeverdummungsstrahlen geschützt zu sein. Ich habe vor den Applestore gerade gefühlt, wie meine Aura deformiert wurde. Kein gutes Zeichen, uhhhhh


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Ein Patent für eine angeblich sehr starke Papiertüte die mehr aushalten soll?? Also bitte Apple, mit einer Papiertüte aus dem Supermarkt kann ich locker 5-10kg tragen und die hält auch sehr lange, also kann ich sie mehrmals benutzen.
Wie viel wird diese "Erfindung" denn für den Kunden kosten? 5€?


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Eine Frage quält mich noch: wird diese high-tech-Tüte auch zu kommenden Hardwaregenerationen kompatibel sein? Oder braucht man dann einen Adapter?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lest es Euch doch einfach in Ruhe durch und schaut Euch z.B. Bild 11 und 12 an.
> Da sollte selbst der letzte Geisteswissenschaftler erkennen, dass es anders ist, oder:
> http://patentyogi.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/US20160264304.pdf



Also ich als nicht-Geisteswissenschaftler tu mich schwer, auf den beiden Zeichnungen Innovation zu erkennen. Das einzige, was sich von diversen Tüten, die ich schon in der Hand hatte, unterscheidet, ist der Griff aus "gestrickten Papierfasern". Heutzutage nimmat dafür eine Kordel aus anderen Fasern (vermutlich Baumwolle), aber ansonsten gibt es das 1:1 in diversen Läden, an Messeständen, etc. . Sollte es Apple tatsächlich gelingen, mit Lignin zu stricken, insbesondere in Recyling"qualität", wäre ich sehr beeindruckt und würde ein Patent vollkommen für gerechtfertigt halten. Aber sie patentieren nicht "Stricke aus Papier" und beschreiben auch nicht, wie sie hergestellt werden könnten (ich wüsste keine Möglichkeit), sondern sie patentieren ein mögliches Anwendungsgebiet - und gleich alles mit, was "ähnlich" aussieht (also herkömmliche Tüten). Gerade letztere Erweiterung des Patentanspruches über die Erfindung hinaus sollte imho zur sofortigen Ablehnung führen und selbst wenn er fehlen würde, sollte ein Patentamt ein vorführung der Entwicklung verlangen. So gibt man Apple einfach die Möglichkeit, gegen alles und jeden zu klagen, der ähnlich aussehende Tüten nutzt. Vermutlich würde so ein Verfahren bzw. die Gegenklage 0 Chance vor Gericht haben, aber welches kleinere Unternehmen kann es sich schon leisten, einen zehnjährigen Marsch durch die Instanzen gegen Apple zu führen?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich als nicht-Geisteswissenschaftler tu mich schwer, auf den beiden Zeichnungen Innovation zu erkennen. Das einzige, was sich von diversen Tüten, die ich schon in der Hand hatte, unterscheidet, ist der Griff aus "gestrickten Papierfasern". Heutzutage nimmat dafür eine Kordel aus anderen Fasern (vermutlich Baumwolle), aber ansonsten gibt es das 1:1 in diversen Läden, an Messeständen, etc. . Sollte es Apple tatsächlich gelingen, mit Lignin zu stricken, insbesondere in Recyling"qualität", wäre ich sehr beeindruckt und würde ein Patent vollkommen für gerechtfertigt halten. Aber sie patentieren nicht "Stricke aus Papier" und beschreiben auch nicht, wie sie hergestellt werden könnten (ich wüsste keine Möglichkeit), sondern sie patentieren ein mögliches Anwendungsgebiet - und gleich alles mit, was "ähnlich" aussieht (also herkömmliche Tüten). Gerade letztere Erweiterung des Patentanspruches über die Erfindung hinaus sollte imho zur sofortigen Ablehnung führen und selbst wenn er fehlen würde, sollte ein Patentamt ein vorführung der Entwicklung verlangen. So gibt man Apple einfach die Möglichkeit, gegen alles und jeden zu klagen, der ähnlich aussehende Tüten nutzt. Vermutlich würde so ein Verfahren bzw. die Gegenklage 0 Chance vor Gericht haben, aber welches kleinere Unternehmen kann es sich schon leisten, einen zehnjährigen Marsch durch die Instanzen gegen Apple zu führen?



Stimmt, diesen Punkt hatte ich vergessen, Apple kann dann gegen jeden klagen der eine ähnliche Papirtüte hat und somit mehr Geld verdienen, ist der Applechef etwa wieder Geldgeil??  War nie wirklich an Appleprodukten interessiert, aber Steve Jobs hat es definitv besser gemacht!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt, diesen Punkt hatte ich vergessen, Apple kann dann gegen jeden klagen der eine ähnliche Papirtüte hat


Nein, nicht gegen die Produkte, die bereits auf dem Markt sind. Es geht wirklich nur um Details und nicht um die Papiertüte an sich. 
Kleine geniale Details, die das Produkt der Firma Apple wieder einmal um Jahrzehnte vor den Wettbewerbern katapultieren wird. 
Man merkt, auch ohne Steve Jobs kann Apple Unglaubliches leisten. Ich habe den iBag gleich mal vorbestellt. _(Ironie Ende)_


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ein Patent für eine angeblich sehr starke Papiertüte die mehr aushalten soll?? Also bitte Apple, mit einer Papiertüte aus dem Supermarkt kann ich locker 5-10kg tragen und die hält auch sehr lange, also kann ich sie mehrmals benutzen.
> Wie viel wird diese "Erfindung" denn für den Kunden kosten? 5€?



Da fehlt mindestens eine null beim Preis


----------



## OnionRings (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Die wird man so nicht kaufen können, diese gibt es dann zu einem Apple Produkt dazu,
natürlich kostet dann das I-Phone/Mac usw. auch 20 euro mehr.


----------



## scorplord (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Wird nicht mehr lange dauern dann kann man beim Kauf einer TitanX Volta für 49.99€ auch gleich eine passende Nvidia Tüte mitbestellen



Du hast da ausversehen glaube ich eine Komma in den Preis geschrieben


----------



## T-Drive (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> "Tüten werden oft für die Aufnahme von Gegenständen verwendet. Einzelhandels-Tüten können beispielsweise dafür verwendet werden, Gegenstände, die in einem Laden gekauft wurden, zu beinhalten."
> 
> Aber nicht nur! Papiertüten sind so unglaublich vielseitig! Als Kotztüte, die man platzsparender als den üblichen Eimer neben dem Bett verstauen kann, wenn man mal wieder nachts aufwacht und der Weg zum Klo zu weit ist, als Brennstoff, sie ermöglicht in Einzelfällen die Durchführung des Geschlechtsaktes (man denke nur an Ugly Bob, wie wäre der nur ohne Tüte an Celine Dion rangekommen?)...



Manche Papiertüten werden sogar geraucht.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Wenn das iBag 2 Plus groß genug wird könnte man beim Campen vor dem Applestore auch reinschlüpfen um sich warm zu halten...*grübel*


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



			
				hodenbussard;8463082 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein.
> Genau DER hat es eingeführt.


----------



## yojinboFFX (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Und für Vorbesteller oder DLC-Käufer gibts dann die Papiergeldbörse dazu...ach ne, Die gibts ja noch nicht!
Gruß Yojinbo,der sich angebissene Äpfel patentieren lässt und dann.....!


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Und für Vorbesteller oder DLC-Käufer gibts dann die Papiergeldbörse dazu...ach ne, Die gibts ja noch nicht!
> Gruß Yojinbo,der sich angebissene Äpfel patentieren lässt und dann.....!



iMoney???


----------



## hodenbussard (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Demnächst lässt sich Schiesser noch die Unterhosen patentieren,wegen der Schwerkraft


----------



## Ripcord (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Eine Frage quält mich noch: wird diese high-tech-Tüte auch zu kommenden Hardwaregenerationen kompatibel sein? Oder braucht man dann einen Adapter?



Da Softwareupdates mangels Schnittstelle nicht möglich sind wird die Tüte schon beim Release veraltet sein. 

AppleCare+ für 149€ empfehle ich aber trotzdem dazu. Falls der Papiergriff mal gerissen ist...


----------



## wtfNow (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wenn das iBag 2 Plus groß genug wird könnte man beim Campen vor dem Applestore auch reinschlüpfen um sich warm zu halten...*grübel*



Dazu ein iChair und damit man nicht uns grüblen kommt was man da eigentlich tut noch palettenweise iBeer für die gute laune.
Ach und selbstverständlich teurer als auf dem Oktoberfest


----------



## mannefix (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Na ja, Frau Wagenknecht. In einer Zeit wo jeder auf jeden raufknüppelt, in einer Gesellschaft die NSA akzepptiert, Snowden,Mannings, Avelonge Verhaftung zuläst, die sich über den achso großen Rechtschreibfehler beschwert und sich auf den nächsten Shitstorm freut, da darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn sich die Firmen gegen Klagen absichern.


----------



## Alreech (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf PapiertÃ¼te sorgt fÃ¼r Spott*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Demnächst lässt sich Schiesser noch die Unterhosen patentieren,wegen der Schwerkraft



Für die Schießer AG findet Google 675 Patente...
SCHIESSER AG - Google-Suche

Sogar für eine Unterhose, die gegen Schwerkraft hilft:
Patent WO2005055749A1 - Herrenbekleidungsstuck mit einer art suspensorium -  Google Patente

Herrenbekleidungsstück mit einer art suspensorium
WO 2005055749 A1
Zusammenfassung
Bei einer Herren-Boxershorts (10), die mit einem Vorderteil (11) und einem Hinterteil und mit einem längs Vorderteil und Hinterteil verlaufenden Bund (14) versehen ist, soll nach Art eines Suspensoriums ein gewisser Halt beim Tragen ermöglicht werden. Hierzu ist vorgesehen, dass das Vorderteil (11) innenseitig mit einem sich zu beiden Seiten seiner Längsmitte erstreckenden Einsatzteil (30) versehen ist, das der Längsmitte abgewandt jeweils einen freien Rand (36, 37) aufweist, und dass die beiden freien Ränder (36, 37) im oder nahe dem Schrittbereich (17) unter Bildung einer muldenartigen Aufnahme (39) durch den unteren Bereich des Einsatzteils (30) zusammengeführt sind.

 Beschreibung

HERRENBEKLEIDUNGSSTUCK MIT EINER ART SUSPENSORIUM

Beschreibung

Die vorliegende Erfindung bezieht sich auf ein Herren- Bekleidungsstück, insbesondere Shorts, bspw. Boxershorts, nach dem Oberbegriff des Anspruchs 1.

Bekannte Herren-Shorts sind, damit Sie leicht zu tragen sind, sowohl Vorder- als auch Hinterteil aus einer einfachen Stoffläge gebildet. Da solche Shorts, insbesondere Boxer- Shorts im Bein- und Schrittbereich relativ weit sind, ist das Tragen für viele Benutzer ohne Unterbekleidungsstück unangenehm oder unbequem.

Es sind zwar Shorts, insbesondere Sport- und Badeshorts bekannt, deren Hinterteil und Vorderteil insgesamt mit einem inneren Einsatz in Form einer nur am Bund gehaltenen Innenunterhose versehen ist, jedoch ist dort das netzartig ausgebildete Einsatzteil vom Schnitt her etwa gleich einer üblichen Unterhose ohne Suspensorium ausgebildet, so dass hier der Einsatz lediglich als zweite innere Lage für die Shorts eingesetzt ist, um dann, wenn bspw. die Badeshorts nass ist, auch bei leichten Stoffen eine Transparenz zu verhindern. Auch solche Shorts sind für viele Benutzer unangenehm zu tragen, weil bei ihnen keinerlei Art von Suspensorium und damit wirklicher Halt einerseits vorgesehen ist und andererseits die Luftigkeit und Leichtigkeit beim Tragen fehlt.

Aufgabe der vorliegenden Erfindung ist es, ein Herren- Bekleidungsstück, insbesondere Shorts, beispielsweise Boxer- Shorts, der eingangs genannten Art zu schaffen, bei dem nach Art eines Suspensoriums ein gewisser Halt beim Tragen ermöglich ist.

Zur Lösung dieser Aufgabe sind bei einem Herren- Bekleidungsstück, insbesondere Shorts, bspw. Boxhershorts, der eingangs genannten Art die im Anspruch 1 angegebenen Merkmale vorgesehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Apple hat das Patent in Sack und Tüten...das Patentamt wird da sicher nicht ablehnen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Ich könnte das ja jetzt lustig finden "Hahaha, Apple patentiert eine Tüte. Eine TÜÜTE !!!11einself"

Aber nein, mir fehlt da die Verhältnismäßigkeit und die Hintergründe.
Es kann ja gut sein, dass es durchaus üblich ist, dass Firmen Triviale Dinge patentieren oder aus irgendwelchen Gründen sogar Patentieren müssen, um sich zu schützen.

Ich bezweifle mal, dass Apple wirklich die Absicht hat, hier eine "erfindung" zu schützen. Wahrscheinlich wird es um rechtliche Hintergründe und Absicherung gehen.
Sorry, aber ohne ausführliche Hintergründe und Erklärungen, die ich wirklich interessant finden würde, kann ich diesen Clickbait nicht lustig finden. Da würde ich mich quasi selbst verarschen.

Das hier ist so typisches Stammtischgerede nach dem Motto: "Das neue iphone kostet nur 200€ in der Herstellung!! Und es gibt tatsächlich leute, die dafür das vierfache Geld hinlegen!!! Ha, solche idioten"
Sorry, aber das ist Niveaulimbo.


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Ja, es ist inzwischen leider durchaus üblich dass Firmen ähnlich triviale Dinge patentieren. Und ja, dabei geht es leider überhaupt nicht mehr um Innovation, sondern um Rechtliches. Einmal will man sich vor den anderen Firmen schützen, und man will auch die Chance haben gegen andere Firmen zu klagen. Manchmal geht es auch einfach darum ein Patent so vage wie möglich erteilt zu bekommen um andere Firmen daran zu hindern Innovationen zu machen.
Da Apple aber seit Jahren bei dieser Perversion des Patentwesens ganz vorne mitmischt und diese Entwicklung voran treibt halte ich es durchaus für angebracht dass ein wenig Häme ausgeschüttet wird.


----------



## pizzazz (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

iKOTZ


----------



## BlauX (25. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Wartet ab. Nen paar Promis die damit rum latschen, weil son Appel dran klebt der leuchtet und plötzlich rennen alle damit rum.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich könnte das ja jetzt lustig finden "Hahaha, Apple patentiert eine Tüte. Eine TÜÜTE !!!11einself"
> 
> Aber nein, mir fehlt da die Verhältnismäßigkeit und die Hintergründe.
> Es kann ja gut sein, dass es durchaus üblich ist, dass Firmen Triviale Dinge patentieren oder aus irgendwelchen Gründen sogar Patentieren müssen, um sich zu schützen.
> ...



Und aus welchem Grund sollte Apple denn sowas patentieren das jeder berist nutzt? Es ist nicht so das die Papiertüte komplett neu erfunden hätten, sondern ihr Modell patentieren lassen. Ich könnte es verstehen wenn sie ihre Papiertüten schützen lassen aber sicherlich nicht durch ein Patent. Ein Patent ist eigentlich dafür da um eine Erfindung zu schützen und nicht ein neues Modell einer Papiertüte, Apple hat die Papiertüte nicht erfunden also wollen sie etwas patentieren das jemand anderes erfunden hat.


----------



## majorsky (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und aus welchem Grund sollte Apple denn sowas patentieren das jeder berist nutzt? Es ist nicht so das die Papiertüte komplett neu erfunden hätten, sondern ihr Modell patentieren lassen. Ich könnte es verstehen wenn sie ihre Papiertüten schützen lassen aber sicherlich nicht durch ein Patent. Ein Patent ist eigentlich dafür da um eine Erfindung zu schützen und nicht ein neues Modell einer Papiertüte, Apple hat die Papiertüte nicht erfunden also wollen sie etwas patentieren das jemand anderes erfunden hat.



Mmmh naja evtl. könnte es ja mit Apple Pay zusammenhängen... NFC in der Tüte... 

Man legt Produkte rein und bekommt angezeigt was die kosten oder, oder, oder....

Mensch, wo bleibt den euer Vorstellungsvermögen :-p


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Staazvaind schrieb:


> wie sie übersehen haben , das der inhalt der tüte auch die erde anzieht und somit die vorkehrungen an der bodenseite nicht
> in umgekehrte richtung ebenfalls verwenden... was für stümper



Du hingegen übersiehst das die Person, die auf der anderen Seite der Welt ist, das ganze mit seinem iBag wieder ausgleicht.
Stümper 


Das ich da nicht schon früher draufgekommen bin... Gleich mal ein Patent anmelden auf mein speziell erfundener iBuchdruck. 
Da will mir noch jemand erzählen das Rad kann man nicht neu erfinden...iRad.


----------



## AmdNator (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Ach das wird so laufen Iphone 7s mit eigener Papiertüte die neues Inovation aus dem Hause Apple,  wenn Jetzt noch eine Bluetooth schnittstelle verbaut wäre in der Tüte und solbald ein Iphone drin ist natürlich das 7s wird das Apple Logo die Farbewechseln von der Tüte das ist dann die Papiertüte 1s


----------



## P4TriX206 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Also hatte  Apple bisher keine "sicheren" Tüten und gibt das offen zu wenn das gute EiPhone nur durch die Tüte gefallen wäre


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Bin gespannt wann die Patent für Kanal Frachtbrief Rollen anmelden


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



azzih schrieb:


> Gebt euch mal das Sahra Wagenknecht Buch, da ist ein eigenes Kapitel über Patente drin und dass diese heute zu mehr als 95% nur dazu dienen Mitbewerber zu behindern und nicht Innovationen zu schützen. Passt da perfekt rein das Apple Beispiel. Statt wirkliche Neuerungen von Erfindern zu schützen, werden einfach totale Selbstverständlichkeiten patentiert um daraus irgendwie Kapital zu schlagen.



Nicht nur das, es sind auch die absurden Patentregeln ein Witz, wonach sich die USA das Recht heraus nimmt, ein europäisches Patent zu okkupieren, bzw. zu vernichten!
 Welche rechtliche Grundlage erlaubt das?

Es erzeugt bei mir nur Kopfschütteln

Dann dürfen wir uns als umweltmüllvermeidende Bürger wieder auf Kunststofftüten im Einkaufscenter freuen.
Hoffentlich erwirbt nicht noch einer ein Patent auf andere solche Transportbehälnisse, dann könnten wir uns wieder zum Homo Erectus zurück entwickeln, es sei denn, jemand erwirbt ein Patent auf angeborene Greiforgane, die man zum Transportieren nutzen kann.
Da muß man bei jeder Verwendung drei Haselnüsse an den Patentinhaber abgeben.

Was treibt ein solches Unternehmen mit überteuerten Preisen dazu, allgemein alltäglich genutzte Gegenstände zu patentieren?
Oder muß es heißen, "zusätzlich zu patentieren", weil es das schon gibt/gab, aber die 30Jahre Patentschutz nicht mehr erneuert wurden?


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Und für Vorbesteller oder DLC-Käufer gibts dann die Papiergeldbörse dazu...ach ne, Die gibts ja noch nicht!
> Gruß Yojinbo,der sich angebissene Äpfel patentieren lässt und dann.....!


Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich habe das Geld für den dann anstehenden langwierigen, kostenintensiven Patentstreit nicht in der Hinterhand und bis ich mein Recht erhalte, bin ich schon tot.


----------



## Lexx (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



alexk94 schrieb:


> OK? Was kommt als nächstes von Apple? iBed? iEat? Man merkt jetzt ein deutlich, das Steve Jobs fehlt.



Dear Audience: let me introduce our new and absolutely innovative Tool:

iBumf



---
Der Klassiker


----------



## OField (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Amüsant, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die diese "Innovation" verteidigen ^.^


----------



## MySound (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, es sind auch die absurden Patentregeln ein Witz, wonach sich die USA das Recht heraus nimmt, ein europäisches Patent zu okkupieren, bzw. zu vernichten!
> Welche rechtliche Grundlage erlaubt das?



USS Nimitz (CVN-68) – Wikipedia


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



MySound schrieb:


> USS Nimitz (CVN-68) – Wikipedia



Ist ein Argument und warum bitte sollen wir diesen Irren hinterherlaufen, anbiedern,  vergöttern, uns mit die USA sehr einseitig begünstigenden Handelsabkommen* abfinden? (*wo dann auch noch eine Ausfallentschädigung bei nicht angelaufenen Geschäften fällig wird, weil der Staat seine eigene Umweltanschauung vertritt)

Wer behütet uns vor solch gehäuften Ungemach?

Wir sabotieren die mit ihren eigenen Waffen und pflastern die mit den iBag-Tüten zu!

Eine bis 10 Stück ins Kanonenrohr der Nimitz reinlegen und die herausfiegende Granate zerreißt den Lauf unreparierbar


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, es sind auch die absurden Patentregeln ein Witz, wonach sich die USA das Recht heraus nimmt, ein europäisches Patent zu okkupieren, bzw. zu vernichten!


Frag mal Konrad Zuse, weshalb er das Patent für den Computer nicht bekommen hat.
The winner takes it all.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Welche rechtliche Grundlage erlaubt das?


Gar keine,



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Was treibt ein solches Unternehmen mit überteuerten Preisen dazu, allgemein alltäglich genutzte Gegenstände zu patentieren?
> Oder muß es heißen, "zusätzlich zu patentieren", weil es das schon gibt/gab, aber die 30Jahre Patentschutz nicht mehr erneuert wurden?


So ist es.

P.S.: Die  abgebildete Tüte ist niemals von Apple - es ist kein faulender MacIntosh drauf.


----------



## flotus1 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Ganz witzig in diesem Zusammenhang, wenn auch mit etwas anderem Schwerpunkt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bxcc3SM_KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alreech (28. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ein Patent ist eigentlich dafür da um eine Erfindung zu schützen und nicht ein neues Modell einer Papiertüte, Apple hat die Papiertüte nicht erfunden also wollen sie etwas patentieren das jemand anderes erfunden hat.


Natürlich kann man sich Verbesserungen patentieren lassen.
Auch dafür sind Patente da.
Wenn Autohersteller XY eine Verbesserung entdeckt durch die ein Rad leichter, stabiler und billiger wird wäre es ja Blödsinn wenn diese Verbesserung jeder andere Hersteller ohne Lizenzgebühren nutzen könnte, weil das Rad ja schon vor tausenden von Jahren erfunden wurde...

Man muß das Rad nicht neu erfinden um ein Patent auf ein verbessertes Rad zu bekommen.
Man muß nur einen Antrag stellen, die nötigen Unterlagen einreichen (Zeichnungen, ect...) 
Und die anderen Radhersteller dürfen dagegen keinen Einspruch erheben.
Die Typen in den Patentämtern sind vor allem Juristen, solange das rechtlich einwandfrei ist legen die einem keine Steine in den Weg. 
Es wäre auch übertrieben zu erwarten das die Patentämter genügend Fachleuten haben um das fachliche zu bewerten.
Wenn es Einsprüche gibt, dann werden die abgearbeitet, es gibt einen Prozeß (der sogar relativ billig ist) und das Patent ist entweder hinfällig oder erteilt.

Die meisten Patente werden übrigens nicht genutzt weil die Verbesserung doch nicht so groß ist das sich ein Erwerb der Lizenz lohnen würde.
In der Chemie ist es auch so das patentierte Verfahren zum Teil nicht lizensiert werden weil die verwendeten Reagenzien und Katalysatoren zu teuer sind. 
Das weis man schon vor der Patentanmeldung, aber so ein Patent läuft 20 Jahre. Wenn sich z.B. in 10 Jahren aus irgendwelchen Gründen (Katalysator wird auf einmal billiger) die Situation ändert kann man dann Lizenzen vergeben.
Der Grund dafür das der Katalysator billiger wurde: Konkurrent X hat das angemeldete Patent gesehen, festgestellt was fehlt, gemerkt das die eigene Forschungsabteilung mal vor Jahren eine Idee hatte die man nicht weiter verfolgt hat weil es keinen Markt gab und denn selber Geld in die Entwicklung dieser Idee gesteckt.


----------



## Alreech (28. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf PapiertÃ¼te sorgt fÃ¼r Spott*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, es sind auch die absurden Patentregeln ein Witz, wonach sich die USA das Recht heraus nimmt, ein europäisches Patent zu okkupieren, bzw. zu vernichten!
> Welche rechtliche Grundlage erlaubt das?


Ja, welche rechtlichen Grundlagen erlauben das ?
Hast Du einen Link dazu ?

Die einzigen Fälle die mir bekannt sind in denen sich die USA das Recht heraus genommen haben europäische Patente zu beschlagnahmen und zu verkaufen sind der erste und zweite Weltkrieg gewesen.
Der einzige Effekt den das meistens hatte war das die Gelder für die Lizenzen nicht mehr nach Deutschland (oder ins besetzte Frankreich, Belgien, Holland) überwiesen worden sind, sondern von der Staatskasse der USA eingezogen worden sind.
Ich bin mir aber sicher das wir Deutsche natürlich ganz korrekt Lizenzgebühren an feindliche Mächte gezahlt haben, und natürlich haben wir im Krieg nie irgendwelche fremden Patentämter besetzt oder gar Firmen in Frankreich, der Tschechei oder Polen ausgeplündert... 

Rechtliche Grundlagen Patente zu beschlagnahmen gibt es z.B. in Indien.
Für Medikamente. Große böse Pharmaunternehmen die aus reiner profitgier ein neues Medikament entwickeln - z.B. gegen Aids - können vom indischen Staat dazu gezwungen werden eine Zwangslizenz an einen Indischen Hersteller zu erteilen.
Die Inder haben eine große Pharmabranchen - allerdings sind das meiste davon nachgebaute Medikamente für deren Herstellungsprozeß der Patentschutz schon lange abgelaufen ist.
Ausserdem gibt es für die schon eine Zulassung mit entsprechenden Studien, das fällt auch billiger aus wenn man nur nachbaut und nichts neues auf den Markt wirft.

Bei Windkraftanlagen haben die Inder auch schon enteignet - aber Windmühlen gabs ja schon früher, die kann man sich nicht patentieren lassen...
Windanlagenhersteller Enercon: Kalte Enteignung in Indien - Unternehmen - FAZ


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Alreech schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sich Verbesserungen patentieren lassen.
> Auch dafür sind Patente da..


Nein.

Genau dafür sind Patente  nach deutschem Patentrecht NICHT da:


> Eine technische Weiterentwicklung ist nur dann eine patentierbare  Erfindung, wenn sie sich für „den durchschnittlichen Fachmann, der den  gesamten Stand der Technik kennt“ (eine Rechtsfiktion, keine reale  Person), nicht in naheliegender Weise aus dem Stand der Technik ergibt.
> ....
> Das heißt, es fehlt an Erfindungshöhe, wenn man von diesem Fachmann erwarten kann, dass er, ausgehend vom Stand der Technik auf diese Lösung alsbald und mit einem zumutbaren Aufwand gekommen wäre, ohne erfinderisch tätig zu werden.


----------



## Alreech (30. September 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Genau dafür sind Patente  nach deutschem Patentrecht NICHT da:



Doch ! 
Eine technische Weiterentwicklung ist eine Verbesserung, oder etwa nicht ?
Dein Zitat besagt eben nichts anders als das man eine technische Weiterentwicklung patentieren kann, wenn die Erfindungshöhe gegeben ist.

Wie gesagt, man muß das Rad nicht neu erfinden, um ein Patent zu erhalten... möglicherweise braucht man aber einen guten Patentanwalt.
Und der gute Patentanwalt ist dann der Grund, warum in einem Patent für eine Papiertüte die Schwerkraft erwähnt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Alreech schrieb:


> Doch !
> Eine technische Weiterentwicklung ist eine Verbesserung, oder etwa nicht ?


Aber nicht jede Weiterentwicklung hat den geforderten "Neuwert" oder Erfindungshöhe.

Eine runde Ecke gibt es seit es Menschen gibt, die Dinge herstellen.
Das ist in meinen und auch vielen anderen Augen überhaupt nicht patentwürdig.

Auch ein Winkel von 17,5grad anstelle von 19grad an einer Fahrradfelge finde ich da nicht als solche revolutionäre Neuerung.

Genau das kann man sich aber in den good old USA patentieren lassen. 

Apple hat in der Richtung einfach zwei Räder ab, und das schon immer.


----------



## Alreech (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber nicht jede Weiterentwicklung hat den geforderten "Neuwert" oder Erfindungshöhe.
> 
> Eine runde Ecke gibt es seit es Menschen gibt, die Dinge herstellen.
> Das ist in meinen und auch vielen anderen Augen überhaupt nicht patentwürdig.
> ...


Runde Ecken und Winkel von 17,5 Grad kann man sich nicht patentieren lassen.

Man kann aber ein Geschmacksmuster eintragen lassen, das machen auch die Patentämter - nicht nur in good old USA, sondern auch in der EU.
Weltweit sind z.B. Glasflaschen die kegelförmig sind "patentiert", und zwar von Campari. 
Eingetragenes Design – Wikipedia


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



Alreech schrieb:


> Runde Ecken und Winkel von 17,5 Grad kann man sich nicht patentieren lassen.


Hä?
*Apple hat sich runde Ecken patentieren lassen* und deswegen Samsung jahrelang vor Gericht gezerrt.

Die historische Bildung hält sich wohl in überschaubaren Grenzen.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*

Ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Apple hat sich keineswegs seine runden Ecken _patentieren_ lassen.
Sie hatten darauf ein Design-Patent was im Deutschen etwa einem Geschmacksmuster entspricht.


----------



## Alreech (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hä?
> *Apple hat sich runde Ecken patentieren lassen* und deswegen Samsung jahrelang vor Gericht gezerrt.
> 
> Die historische Bildung hält sich wohl in überschaubaren Grenzen.


Der blaue Text am Ende meines Beitrags ist ein Hyperlink der auf einen Text führt der erklärt was es mit den Patenten für runde Ecken auf sich hat...


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



alexk94 schrieb:


> OK? Was kommt als nächstes von Apple? iBed? iEat?



iMer 

Zum Thema: langsam drehen se alle durch. Samsung geht in die Sprengstoff-Branche, Apple lässt sich Papiertüten patentieren... gebt den Leuten endlich die weißen Freundschaftsjacken, mit denen sie sich selbst umarmen können.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Apple iBag: Patent auf Papiertüte sorgt für Spott*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> iMer
> 
> Zum Thema: langsam drehen se alle durch. Samsung geht in die Sprengstoff-Branche, Apple lässt sich Papiertüten patentieren... gebt den Leuten endlich die weißen Freundschaftsjacken, mit denen sie sich selbst umarmen können.



 Guter Spruch  Ich umarme mich aber lieber selber ohne "Freundschaftsjacke"


----------

